# Can you recommend a bicycle basket?



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

My baby has just learned to ride her bike - yeah! So soon I will be able to go bike riding with my children, and of course I will not want to leave my fluffy baby behind so I'm looking for a bicycle basket so he can come along too. Does anyone have a recommendation for one they love? I've seen several online that look good but it's always good to hear first hand reviews. Keeping in mind he is on the big side, almost 11 lbs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Celeta, I remember that Pat has a super wonderful covered bike basket for her tribe. Hopefully she will see this---otherwise PM her (the A team).


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have this one and it's OK for a smaller dog. I says for dogs up to 15 pounds, but I wouldn't put one more than 6-7 pounds in it.

3-in-1 Bike Basket Carrier / Car Seat Black 14" x 10" x 9"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I remember Pat (A Team) posted pics her bicycle basket with one of her fluffs in it.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, I ordered this one - hopefully it will work. I couldn't resist, I mean, they put goggles and a hat on the dog! My husband is already not thrilled I put a "ponytail" on Steve's head, I think goggles and a hat would push him over the edge. So envisioning myself riding around with Steve all gussied up like that made me laugh to tears.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG that is so cute! It never ceases to amaze me how calm and patient these dog's are! I'm telling you right now that Laurel would probably make me wreck!! Violet would probably be OK There was an older lady in our old neighbor hood that used to ride her terrier mix around in an old fashion looking bike basket and she looked like Mrs. Gulch from The Wizard of Oz when she took Toto!!!! You're very pretty you won't look like Mrs. Gulch!!! Happy cycling!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved the sample video! That was one cool pup! I can't imagine Lisel EVER doing something like that, but maybe Kitzi! I hope you like it & enjoy rides w/your baby! Do make photos.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

That is too cute! I would definitely get the goggles just cause it's so funny! Just tell your husband "I have a tiny dog and I take it everywhere, SO WHAT!" Ha, that was on Two Broke Girls. You have to post a picture of your pup in the basket when you get it!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, a photo of your fluff with the wind blowing in his hair is a must! He will be soooo cute! And, you can tell your hubs that the goggles would be a functional, safety precaution. You don't want something icky to get in your baby's eyes!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We looked at new bikes last weekend. I really want a beach cruiser. This makes me want to run out and buy one, and take my babies (one at a time of course!) for a ride! Madison has sunglasses!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll let ya'll know how it goes when I get it. Steve is very mellow and seems pretty much up for anything. I think he'll do anything I want just so he doesn't have to stay at home by himself!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

GW Little has a number of them, all cute:

Dog Bike Basket Buddy by Snoozer

Sporty Dog Bike Basket by Snoozer Pet

Pet Rider Bicycle Basket for Dogs

And don't forget the doggles!!!

Doggles ILS Sunglasses for Dogs in Leopard Print


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Thinkin I might have to do the flame or skull doggles. Want to make sure he looks cool in his new ride.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Noah said:


> That is too cute! I would definitely get the goggles just cause it's so funny! Just tell your husband "I have a tiny dog and I take it everywhere, SO WHAT!" Ha, that was on Two Broke Girls. You have to post a picture of your pup in the basket when you get it!



Hahahahhahaha! Best show ever! I've been saying that all week! Even funnier is my bf saying it. Lol 

Love the idea of the bike basket, but we never bike


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is Snowy in his bike basket


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just bought a recumbent trike and am LOVING it. I got a basket added to it so that Angel could ride with me, but the one I have sits over the back wheels. I may check into one like these. I can't wait until you get yours and give a report.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got a bike basket for Sophie and she LOVES it! Yesterday she started pawing and barking at the garage door, so I let her in to see what she wanted. Well she went and sat down next the my bike! Well of course that meant I had to take her for a ride! She's got me well trained :w00t:


----------

